# Super Jolly advice.



## DannyMontez (May 19, 2014)

So I received my new Super Jolly today (thanks again Jonathan). What is the best way to use it? I have set the grind just about right but have wasted a fair bit of coffee with the doser. What would be the most efficient way to grind on demand? I tried weighing around 18 grams at a time which seems to work. Is this the best way to do it?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Excellent grinder has the SJ been Modded for single dosing?

If so I tend to weigh 18g of beans.

Put them in the neck of the grinder.

Put a old 58mm tamper on top. The plastic one works well.

Turn on grinder, twack till all bean are gone.

Lift up tamp and using a brush (with the burrs stopped) brush any bits back down neck.

Pulse grinder again.

Put collapsable lens hood on neck of grinder, push down to blow out the grinds.

Brush inside of grinder.

Give final thwacking.

Dose should all be in a nice mound in your PF.

Gary **** did a video guide using a Royal (SJs bigger brother) which is really good, worth a look.


----------



## DannyMontez (May 19, 2014)

As far as i know it has not been modded. What would this entail? I also noticed that the doser retains a layer of grounds where the star thing doesn't quite reach the bottom of the doser. The grinder itself though is great and i felt the coffee i made with it was much less bitter than normal.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Take a photo of the inside of the doser

This is one of the guides to modding it once you've removed the top and middle vanes

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?12252-SJ-Whippy-Mod

Mine came with these already removed.


----------



## DannyMontez (May 19, 2014)

I just done the sweeper mod with the cardboard-makes such a difference straight away! Mine has the metal guard thing removed.


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

Does the whippy mod or cocktail shaker make a big difference if single dosing if already have a sweeper mod and lens hood?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Do you get grinds accumulating on the centre bit?


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

Not actually got it yet due to arrive Friday so doing some research....is that the key thing to look out for


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Coffe will accumulate in the centre of the grinder and on the exit chute cover, so get an anfim cone or as has been done the cone from a hopper works very well


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

YOu'll need something on there, I used a small funnel which you could secure in place with the centre screw. Anfim cones look the business but i couldn't source one


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> Coffe will accumulate in the centre of the grinder and on the exit chute cover, so get an anfim cone or as has been done the cone from a hopper works very well


Coffeechap do you mean one of these?

Anfim Hopper Protection Cone

Or a whole hopper?

Will that sit in the middle of the doser? Sorry very new to all this!


----------



## DannyMontez (May 19, 2014)

I'll have to do that centre mod bit. It's annoying to keep sweeping the centre out.


----------

